# Fake Rock Possibilities?



## The Roach Hut

Hi guys after building my own fake rock build and some people showing great interest in getting one made I have given it thought as to building one for a 4 x 2 x 2 and selling them. if i can build it and it not take too long and be worth my time financially then I may make it a permanent thing where i would accept orders based on half before and half after construction. The half payment before would be for materials or some of them. I think its possible to make them so that the viv roof could be removed and they just slot in or made in 3 pieces however way il figure that out.

At the moment Im just thinking of those who might be interested in it.

Here is some pics of what mine was like and a video link so u can see it now. I have an idea on what to do if it was to ever chip paint but eveything should work perfect














































Here is the Video Link if u want to see a video

YouTube - My Bearded Dragons Vivarium With Fake Rock Walls

And for those interested in seeing just how much work went into the entire build here is a link for that

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/247228-my-8ft-x-4ft-x.html

Now please understand im only thinking of building the fake rock backrounds not entire vivs. So if anyone would be interested then let me know as i need to see if i can make it worth my while

Tony


----------



## Brads31

mate fair play this has got to be one of the best vivs i have seen just 2 question what are the rocks painted with and how much for a viv sized 3'x2'x2' many thanks


----------



## Declan123

Absolutly Amazing mate,

Just a quick question.


How did you go about making the sky so realistic ?


----------



## paynestaley

Omg it's gorgeous. I've been thinking about making my own fake rocks for a while but to be honest I don't know where to start with the design, i.e. what would look good, what would be practical and what the dragons would enjoy. My dragons are in separate vivs, one's a 3ft vivexotic the other a 4 x 2 x 2. (Btw do your dragons all get along in the same viv? Just wondering cos I was told to separate mine, cos they're male and female.) Would your postage be very expensive?


----------



## Alister

I have a quick question... Where is your UV tube?? If it is hidden just above the front liip then isnt that abit far away from the dragons??
I say this because I am in the middle of builing one and cant deside where to mount mine!

Alister


----------



## The Roach Hut

Brads31 said:


> mate fair play this has got to be one of the best vivs i have seen just 2 question what are the rocks painted with and how much for a viv sized 3'x2'x2' many thanks


 The rocks are painted with waterbased acrylic paints many many layers to get the effect. Now im also going to be using paint within the grout itself so its coloured and if it ever chipped you wouldnt see it. I Dont think there is a need to seal this with acrylics as i dont like the shiny effect and as they are safe and can be washed down with a cloth i prefer the natural look, however if you want it sealed I can seal it with yaht varnish but at extra cost I just dont link it being shiny. Im not sure on prices yet im just looking to see if there is interest out there and if so then i will see how cheaply i can do various sizes

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

Declan123 said:


> Absolutly Amazing mate,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> 
> How did you go about making the sky so realistic ?


 Thats just painted blue and then used white paint mixed and just dabbed on the secret is to get as much paint off the brush as posible before touching the sky with it.


----------



## The Roach Hut

paynestaley said:


> Omg it's gorgeous. I've been thinking about making my own fake rocks for a while but to be honest I don't know where to start with the design, i.e. what would look good, what would be practical and what the dragons would enjoy. My dragons are in separate vivs, one's a 3ft vivexotic the other a 4 x 2 x 2. (Btw do your dragons all get along in the same viv? Just wondering cos I was told to separate mine, cos they're male and female.) Would your postage be very expensive?


I only keep females in this viv, some ppl keep males and females together with no probs but i believe it is best to seperate them.

Postage would depend on size and wether or not i decide to buil as one unit or 3 parts but as it wouldnt be too heavy i shouldnt think it cost too much. but like i said atm im just seeing if there enough interest out there to make it worth my while investing in the equipment to speed the process up

The good thing for you is that im only about 10 miles from you so you could pick it up when ready as i live by Cardiff Airport


----------



## The Roach Hut

Alister said:


> I have a quick question... Where is your UV tube?? If it is hidden just above the front liip then isnt that abit far away from the dragons??
> I say this because I am in the middle of builing one and cant deside where to mount mine!
> 
> Alister


 
Hi alister. There is a tube in the viv right at the front as you though and your right this is way to high for dragons to benefit from. but this tube is only a tropical fish tank tube and il explain that in a sec.

The large bulb in the center is called an MVB (Megaray) its 275watt which is what is needed for my viv this bulb produces very high levels of UVA and UVB infact around 10 times more than a standard tube and this bulb needs to be at least 2 ft from the basking site.

The tropical tube is just the to balance out the light as it provides the other end of the spectrum.

Hope that clarifies things for you

Tony


----------



## Jim2109

Alister said:


> I have a quick question... Where is your UV tube?? If it is hidden just above the front liip then isnt that abit far away from the dragons??
> I say this because I am in the middle of builing one and cant deside where to mount mine!
> 
> Alister


that viv is running an MVB bulb, UV tubes would NEVER be sufficient for a viv that size. ive seen zoo enclosures smaller than this housing beardies and similar desert species. i should think its one of the best non-zoo Beardie vivariums in the world.

edit: had this thread open in a tab whilst i replied to some others and got beaten to it lol


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Mate! Just seen your you tube video! You are truely a god when it comes to making backgrounds! I watched your thread when you were building it and the result is superb!.

I just got a 6x2x2 vivarium for my boa and itching to make another background! :notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Mate! Just seen your you tube video! You are truely a god when it comes to making backgrounds! I watched your thread when you were building it and the result is superb!.
> 
> I just got a 6x2x2 vivarium for my boa and itching to make another background! :notworthy:


 Thanks becky u should that skull one of yours was brilliant i still think u should have put red led's in the eyes though lol


----------



## paynestaley

FireDragon said:


> I only keep females in this viv, some ppl keep males and females together with no probs but i believe it is best to seperate them.
> 
> Postage would depend on size and wether or not i decide to buil as one unit or 3 parts but as it wouldnt be too heavy i shouldnt think it cost too much. but like i said atm im just seeing if there enough interest out there to make it worth my while investing in the equipment to speed the process up
> 
> The good thing for you is that im only about 10 miles from you so you could pick it up when ready as i live by Cardiff Airport


Oh yeh!! Sorry just noticed you're in Barry, my OH is a Barry boy : victory: Yes could def pick it up, much easier than posting it, but what sort of price bracket are you thinking of for a 3ft/4ft?


----------



## The Roach Hut

paynestaley said:


> Oh yeh!! Sorry just noticed you're in Barry, my OH is a Barry boy : victory: Yes could def pick it up, much easier than posting it, but what sort of price bracket are you thinking of for a 3ft/4ft?


 im not sure yet depends how quick i can make themn and the cost of materials for that size bear with me while i work it out i was just seeing if i could make it woprth my while


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## The Roach Hut

ok this is what im doing i am going to build one for a 4x2x2 starting on the 15th of this month. i will post pics of this and work out the price from there. this one will be available to the first person to ask for it .

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

should hopefully be starting the first one on monday and by friday next week have prices for you all. then i will be taking orders but not going to rush as i want u to have a quality product. there will be some questions for you to answer. i would require internal dimentions of your viv
height
length
width
as all vivs made with dif thickness of timbers this may affect the internals and i can then build you backround to fit nice and snug.

the other thing i will need to know is what end is you spot light and what is being kept in your viv. wether its dry or humid as this will effect the materials used.

The vivs will be the backrounds only and it will be up to you to buy and place your plants and other items you require.

you can see the effects that can be done with plants from my pics.

Once one is built i will also know what shipping wil cost so will also need your address and a deposit for me to start work as each backround will be a one off

Tony


----------



## willie60

I must say how amazing your set up is you must be so proud to have made it. It is better then the ones i have seen in the zoo's a real credit to you m8.


----------



## The Roach Hut

willie60 said:


> I must say how amazing your set up is you must be so proud to have made it. It is better then the ones i have seen in the zoo's a real credit to you m8.


 thank you so much


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## joffy

I'd be very interested in a background for a Exo Terra viv, 45 x 45 x 60 cm 18" x 18" x 24" (WxDxH)
It's home to a crested gecko so will need to be waterproofed for light misting.

It's not a big project but I'd like realism and detail so your skills would be put to use I think! :2thumb:

Maybe something like this..









I'm the other side of the UK from you, but something that size should be ok to post.
Here's some postal prices...


----------



## mikeliverpool

*viv*

hows things comeing along tony


----------



## adhamyo

waaaaaw thats amazingly well done


----------



## The Roach Hut

joffy said:


> I'd be very interested in a background for a Exo Terra viv, 45 x 45 x 60 cm 18" x 18" x 24" (WxDxH)
> It's home to a crested gecko so will need to be waterproofed for light misting.
> 
> It's not a big project but I'd like realism and detail so your skills would be put to use I think! :2thumb:
> 
> Maybe something like this..
> image
> 
> I'm the other side of the UK from you, but something that size should be ok to post.
> Here's some postal prices...


what u want the whole picuture or just the main building?


----------



## The Roach Hut

mikeliverpool said:


> hows things comeing along tony


 all greta mate did u see my other thread i made the first and now looking to get on with orders


----------



## joffy

FireDragon said:


> what u want the whole picuture or just the main building?


Well I think a wall that's whole width of viv, then the main building not as wide as the centre piece? If you could do it I'd come up with more detailed plans.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hmmm, as much as I love building my own I'm much better at planted tropical vivs, my desert attempts suck a little.

I do plan on something in a 6 x 2 x 2 at some point in the future so could be interested.


----------



## The Roach Hut

joffy said:


> Well I think a wall that's whole width of viv, then the main building not as wide as the centre piece? If you could do it I'd come up with more detailed plans.


 i can do it come up with a plan for me and we talk more about what it will take and costs and stuff


----------



## The Roach Hut

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hmmm, as much as I love building my own I'm much better at planted tropical vivs, my desert attempts suck a little.
> 
> I do plan on something in a 6 x 2 x 2 at some point in the future so could be interested.


 cool when ur ready just give me a shout, why not subscribe to the thread so u can get to it easily that way when ur ready u can leave another message


----------



## joffy

FireDragon said:


> i can do it come up with a plan for me and we talk more about what it will take and costs and stuff


Thanks Tony. Will draw/scan a plan now...


----------



## joffy

Here's the basic idea. Total approx height 22", width 17" and a depth of 5".
Note the back wall extends a few inches either side so there's space to stop insects getting wedged between the glass sides and the background.

As for colour and details, something like the photo of the ruins I posted earlier would be great.


----------



## The Roach Hut

joffy said:


> Here's the basic idea. Total approx height 22", width 17" and a depth of 5".
> Note the back wall extends a few inches either side so there's space to stop insects getting wedged between the glass sides and the background.
> 
> As for colour and details, something like the photo of the ruins I posted earlier would be great.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 should be cool give me a few days to get a chance to work it out and il get back to u with prices.

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pm'd! : victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut

bump up


----------



## joffy

Here's some pics of my viv to give you an idea on where the background would go...


----------



## reptiledanny

do you not have to seal it incase they ware and tear it at it. i have a corn snake and i am building a hide and a background to make it look better. don't know wether to seal it?


----------



## bilbo75

seriously remarkable work.
im currently in the process of making a double viv for my 2 yr old beardie and 2 little ones. ive took pics of the process so hopefully can help others along the way, but id be interested in what you think also.
the sky looks brilliant. id love a viv like urs, obv u have a bigger house than mine  lol


----------

